# Hey



## goat (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm new here. Found this site while looking for pictures of a P-39 cockpit. Make some new friends maybe? From south Georgia. There is a C-47 and B-17 based at an airport about 20 miles away. B-17 is new addition and haven't had a chance to check it out yet (looking forward to it). Love old warbirds.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to the site Goat.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to the site.

There's a P-39Q manual in the technical section.

Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2006)

Hallo Goat !!!
Welcome to the forum.I hope you stay with us and find some new friends.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

And don't mind the threads that appear to be a good ole boys club. Step right in. LesOfPrimus will keep you honest. That you can be assured of.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 7, 2006)

G'day Goat. Welcome to the site


----------

